# Standardbred. . Trail Horse????



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

I wanna go on trail rides with my only horse. . . my lovely standardbred. . . do you think a standardbred will be a good trail horse??? :?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

*!*

I think any horse can be a trail horse with proper training. Start out on trails that aren't too hilly and little or no barriers and get your horse used to them if he/she has never been out of the arena. My horse is an off the track Quarter Horse and he is doing well. Not perfect but well. He isn't spooky which is good for me. This past weekend I ran into: Quarter Horses, paints, Tennessee Walkers, grade horses, Arabians, and a mule. I have rode with other gaited horses and Thoroughbreds so I don't see why your Standardbred would be an issue. It is still a horse! Have fun!


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

kay thanks bunches =) im gonna be riddin trails next weekend =) thanks again!!


----------



## claersrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Standardbreds make GREAT trail horses!!!!! Great ,great ,great!!!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

claersrose said:


> Standardbreds make GREAT trail horses!!!!! Great ,great ,great!!!


I agree, I rode one for years and she was great. The breed is known for being a very stable, fearless horse. that is one of the many appeals the amish have for them.
They also have a nice trot, a ground covering trot, great endurance and if taught have a slow laid back lope, as good as any other horse.
Pacers have a nice gait to sit too.

They also make good jumpers, bold, powerful.
Crossed with an arab they give the arab a better trot.

NO I admire the breed.
You have the makes of a great trail horse.

Won my first endurance ride, my first best condition on a standard bred.


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

I cant wait til he loses his winter coat. . . when are they suppose to start losin them???


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

QOS said:


> I think any horse can be a trail horse with proper training. Start out on trails that aren't too hilly and little or no barriers and get your horse used to them if he/she has never been out of the arena. My horse is an off the track Quarter Horse and he is doing well. Not perfect but well. He isn't spooky which is good for me. This past weekend I ran into: Quarter Horses, paints, Tennessee Walkers, grade horses, Arabians, and a mule. I have rode with other gaited horses and Thoroughbreds so I don't see why your Standardbred would be an issue. It is still a horse! Have fun!


^ What they said!  Breed really doesn't matter for trail riding, just the individual horses personality. 

I have a standardbred/quarter horse mare and she is an awesome trail horse!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have known a few standardbreds, and they all have had such big hearts, and were wonderful trail mounts.
One in particular was named Gulliver, was sold to a friend by a horse dealer who claimed the horse was 12. So obviously the horse was really about 20, lol. (Ooch, sorry to all of you honest dealers out there) Anyway he was to be used as a mount for their 12 year old daughter, fairly new to horses. So this little girl had 2 friends over, and they wanted to learn how to mount bareback from the ground. One would hold Gully, the other two would take turns trying (unsuccessfully) to jump on. Gully was standing stock still, watching with great interest as the girls crashed into his side. Eventually the kids forgot that someone should remain holding the horse, and he was left to stand on his own while they continued to try to mount. And stand he did for 20 more minutes, just adoring the attention from the girls. A week after getting him, this young girl was confidently loping bareback around the paddock. 
Good luck with your trail ride, and have fun!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

I had two rescued form the harness racing track on there way to slaughter...

Best horses ever, and not really spoke. They are just so easy going, and love people like a big dog.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yukontanya, that is a riot! I've never seen a horse eat while laying down.

Have ridden with many Standardbreds and have been very impressed with their "seen that , done that" attitude. Very sensible and steady horses. Have met only one mare that is the walking poster horse for "mareish". She is the horse from hell, though she is steady for her rider, do not get near her. Sqealing and ready to kick at other horses. But , she has been the only exception to the Standardbreds I've met, and in her case, don't think it's a breed issue, more a very hormonal mare issue. LOL!

Oh yes, I remember one particular ride where this mare, named Promise, decided that my friends gelding was to her likeing. She went into heat on the spot. Would scream everytime another horse went near DannyBoy. Got to the point her rider , in a very authorative voice yelled, "Stand down Promise". Thought I'd wet myself from laughing. It was just too **** funny.


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

lol thats funny walkamile. my old horse spirit got the scare of her life on a ride. we stopped by a pond to eat and rest and my horse screamed, i looked and she was bein chaced by .........a.......BABY DUCK!!!! lol it was so funny!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

My Hoover is half standy, and I love the breed because of him. He was an awesome trail boy before his ankles got worse, gave me the best of himself and was so proud and happy to have "our" time out in the woods. When you tacked him up and started the trail, he would dance like an Arabian, like he was showing off to the herd that he was having "Mommy time" and they weren't.

I eventually want to get an OTSTB to start some short endurance. My next horse, I can't afford more than two right now.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Standardbreds can make great trail mounts, but it depends on the individual horse. I'd say take him in small distances first and see how he does, be calm and don't even think about it. As he gets acclimated to it, go out for longer trails and look for more challenging terrain.


----------



## SunshineAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

kjs1redman said:


> I wanna go on trail rides with my only horse. . . my lovely standardbred. . . do you think a standardbred will be a good trail horse??? :?


I was given a OTSTB (trotter) who I then gave to my boarder. She's been trail riding her ever since. She's a lovely mare. She's years old this year. 
Bay mare on the right:


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

My duaghters horse is a standard. Buddy came to us off an Amish farm and had never seen trails or had never been cared for by a loving 9 year old. (amish generally don't pet there horses). After about 6 months he is so attached to my duaghter that she doesn't even have to use a leed rope. He just followers her everywhere.

We took it slow with him at first on the tails, he wasn't used to rough terran so he stumbled a lot. Now he can go anywhere.


----------

